# Nut driver set



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm starting out & I was using another guys driver set. Found out or was Klein. I need a set of my own but I don't want to spend $50 on a Klein set. Anybody know of a nut driver set the has hollow shafts & rubber grips that doesn't cost a lot?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

In my book 40 to 50 for a good nut driver set is not that much, If you are trying to keep you costs down watch EBAY and the Box Stores for the Black Friday sales, you can even shop on Amazon now. Good luck.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> In my book 40 to 50 for a good nut driver set is not that much, If you are trying to keep you costs down watch EBAY and the Box Stores for the Black Friday sales, you can even shop on Amazon now. Good luck.


Don't know what they cost? Anybody use these yet? Sure seems better that a open end or cresent for a clevis rod!
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/screwdrivers/48-22-2507


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Don't know what they cost? Anybody use these yet? Sure seems better that a open end or cresent for a clevis rod!
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/screwdrivers/48-22-2507


Hate those same color handle for different size!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Dont buy klein anyway. I had the 5/16 and didnt last. Same with two other guys. I use the greenlee long shaft 5/16 and its bent to crap but its never stripped and been used on thousands of mj bands. Kleins good for the odd use thats about it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought a set from home ghetto a while back, hollow shaft but acrylic handle with different colors. I think it was 30ish bucks but they work good.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

red_devil said:


> Dont buy klein anyway. I had the 5/16 and didnt last. Same with two other guys. I use the greenlee long shaft 5/16 and its bent to crap but its never stripped and been used on thousands of mj bands. Kleins good for the odd use thats about it.


Wasn't Klien tools brought out by Vaco tools.. ??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought my hollow shaft nut driver Klein set many years ago and after all the bands I have tightened doing service work they work great. I mostly use the 7/16" and 1/2" nut driver for working on toilets. I like how they will fit over the closet bolts so you can easily tighten the nut. I highly recommend them. I also have the long magnetic 5/16" & 1/4" drivers. Those are also very handy.

*Note: I use a torque wrench to finish tightening a no hub band. I will use a nut driver for loosening or to snug the band and the torque wrench to finish it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a craftsman mechanic socket set. Works better and has more uses


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 49 piece gear ratchet pass thru set. Use it all the time and is the best ratchet set I've used hands down. Also great if working with all thread. http://www.fatwallet.com/Sears-coupons/gearwrench-49-piece-gearratchet-vortex-pass-thru-socket-set/


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Don't know what they cost? Anybody use these yet? Sure seems better that a open end or cresent for a clevis rod!
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/screwdrivers/48-22-2507


I checked them out today at the supply house, they are really nice. The set from 1/4 - 9/16 is $58 bucks.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I use my impact gun with nut driver bits.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

RW Plumbing said:


> I use my impact gun with nut driver bits.


I would use my impact with a nut driver bit but my bits are very shallow. I just need a cheap set of hollow handled drivers. They will last me forever, I don't need them every day. The Milwaukee set is nice but I didn't see the price tag. I found an acrylic set at Home Depot, they weren't hollow shaft though.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Eddie77 said:


> I would use my impact with a nut driver bit but my bits are very shallow. I just need a cheap set of hollow handled drivers. They will last me forever, I don't need them every day. The Milwaukee set is nice but I didn't see the price tag. I found an acrylic set at Home Depot, they weren't hollow shaft though.


Cheapest thing you can use... 6-1 screw driver, 2 flats 2 Phillips, 1/4" & 5/16" nut drivers, use mine every day. Wouldn't pack a tool bag w/ out one. Priced from $3- $20


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Eddie77 said:


> I would use my impact with a nut driver bit but my bits are very shallow. I just need a cheap set of hollow handled drivers. They will last me forever, I don't need them every day. The Milwaukee set is nice but I didn't see the price tag. I found an acrylic set at Home Depot, they weren't hollow shaft though.


If you want cheap knock off tools, Harbor Freight is your place.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

The ones I've used the most were 5/16 for bands, 7/16 for 1/4 nuts, and 9/16 for 3/8 nuts. 

Best place I've found to buy nut drivers is the pawn shops. Only one I have bought new is the 9/16 one.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

They have a Milwaukee set at HD that has 5/16,3/8,7/16 and 9/16 for 20 bucks but they are not the same nut drivers. They are decent looking but not near as nice as the big set I seen at the supply house. They do not have the hollow handles


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Eddie77 said:


> I'm starting out & I was using another guys driver set. Found out or was Klein. I need a set of my own but I don't want to spend $50 on a Klein set. Anybody know of a nut driver set the has hollow shafts & rubber grips that doesn't cost a lot?


So... What did you get? Or what are you going to ask Santa for?


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

ASUPERTECH said:


> So... What did you get? Or what are you going to ask Santa for?


Found a full set by raptor at the supply house for 25 bux. Perfect!!!! Color coded rubber handles, hollow shafts, just what I've been looking for.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool, I only have a couple raptor tools, pretty happy with em. Good luck.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Cool, I only have a couple raptor tools, pretty happy with em. Good luck.


I found out a little while back that Raptor is Ferguson's house brand. I like them, too. I have their copper auto cutters and 5/16 torque wrench for no hubs. They are durable.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

My first raptor tool was a 8" adjustable opens to 1.5"


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> My first raptor tool was a 8" adjustable opens to 1.5"


Still got it, love it. It's thinner and lighter than anything else I've found with similar opening capacity.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hate those same color handle for different size!


I just bought the four size set from home desperate. The handles are the same color but the ass ends of the handle have color coded fractions (embossed over the red handle) for sizing that correspond to all the other color coded ones. i.e 5/16 is in yellow. Since my toolbag carries nut drivers ass end up, it works out well for me.

And the 4 piece set was less than 20 bucks

if that doesnt make any sense ill post a picture


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Ive also ordered the full set from plumbers stock .com. think it was about 60 bucks for the full set. Which are hollow all the way through unlike the Home Cheapo version. I ordered the SAE plus a metric set (ya never know when youre gonna come across a stray metric bolt on a rod in some mechanical chase). bout 140 bucks with shipping for both sets


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I made a grievous error. I cheaper out & bought a $10 tool shop set from menards. Said hollow shaft, have rubber handles, color coded. Thought I had lucked out. The shafts are not open enough to accept the rod. I went to fasten a toilet down & was unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Eddie77 said:


> I made a grievous error. I cheaper out & bought a $10 tool shop set from menards. Said hollow shaft, have rubber handles, color coded. Thought I had lucked out. The shafts are not open enough to accept the rod. I went to fasten a toilet down & was unpleasantly surprised.


Someone on here has a signature with the phrase, " buy cheap, buy twice".

This isn't to say that I have not bought cheap tools that worked well, but when they don't I know why.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Eddie77 said:


> I made a grievous error. I cheaper out & bought a $10 tool shop set from menards. Said hollow shaft, have rubber handles, color coded. Thought I had lucked out. The shafts are not open enough to accept the rod. I went to fasten a toilet down & was unpleasantly surprised.


Ratcheting open end wrenches are a god send for toilets.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Craftsman makes an open socket wrench, so does gear wrench. I was thinking about going that route. Or just quit screwing around & spend the money on the raptor set.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Eddie77 said:


> Craftsman makes an open socket wrench, so does gear wrench. I was thinking about going that route. Or just quit screwing around & spend the money on the raptor set.


Or the Klein set. Both are worth it. I have used my Klein hollow shaft set for a long time now. I like the magnetic nut drivers, too.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So at auto stores or harbor freight they sell a wrench that looks like a hockey puck that has about 8 different wrench sizes in it and is hollow. Cost about 5. Gimmicky but works fantastic on toilets. I keep one in my toilet box now and leave the gear ratchet set in the van.


----------



## juniorp187 (Dec 9, 2013)

the kobalt set is amazing at lowes. 
Kobalt 49-Piece Mechanic's Tool Set with Case Included


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

juniorp187 said:


> the kobalt set is amazing at lowes.
> Kobalt 49-Piece Mechanic's Tool Set with Case Included


You been warned to post a introduction


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Got a raptor set hate that I got two yellows but different size because I know one of them is a 5/16


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Just picked up a 11-1 milwaukee screw driver. 4 nut drivers, 6 screw driver tips, & a write stripper all in 1.
I'm all about multi tools, anything to keep the till bag lighter!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Just picked up a 11-1 milwaukee screw driver. 4 nut drivers, 6 screw driver tips, & a write stripper all in 1. I'm all about multi tools, anything to keep the till bag lighter!


12-1

You forgot to mention small chisel. :laughing:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Where can I find this rarcheting open end wrench? Who makes it?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Where can I find this rarcheting open end wrench? Who makes it?


Sears has a set on them for $60 right now.


----------

